# Caad 8 2013



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is my 2013 Caad 8 ride, originally equiped with Sora which I moved over to my Raleigh (heavy weight steel ride), Caad 8 is built with Sram Rival shifters some FSA some Shimano... I like it for it's taller head tube, standard threaded BB and it's similar geometry to the Super Six... they should make it in Full Carbon Fiber too because the Synapse Geometry chart just didn't do it for me. (not sure why I cannot see the picture, can you?)... I guess I should ad that the 2014 Synapse geometry looks more "attractive" to me now (not just because Peter Sagan is riding one).


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

kneejerk said:


> Here is my 2013 Caad 8 ride, originally equiped with Sora which I moved over to my Raleigh (heavy weight steel ride), Caad 8 is built with Sram Rival shifters some FSA some Shimano... I like it for it's taller head tube, standard threaded BB and it's similar geometry to the Super Six... they should make it in Full Carbon Fiber too because the Synapse Geometry chart just didn't do it for me. (not sure why I cannot see the picture, can you?)
> View attachment 290344


Nice bike, nice build. Ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

They do make a carbon version, its called the evo  

I think the carbon synapse (the 2014 w/the smaller headtube) is worth a shot is you're wanting cf but not the evo. 

But since you just bought that (assumingly) might as well ride it till you need to replace something.


----------

